# No Audio Device detected under "Sounds and Audio Devices"



## murderBOB (Dec 14, 2010)

I had this same problem when I first installed XP 32-bit. Now for the LIFE of me, I can't figure out what I did to fix the issue. My computer will not detect any sound devices, which leads to no sound as most of u may have guessed. The motherboard is an Intel D915GAG. With on-board sound from Realtek

The device itself is listed under the device manager as working fine. 
These are the devices in the Device Manager : 
"Audio Codecs" 
"Legacy Audio Drivers"
"Legacy Video Capture Devices" 
"Media Control Devices" 
"Realtek High Definition Audio" 
"Video Codecs" 
There are NO conflicts or unknown devices in the device manager. 

When I go under the "Sounds and Audio Devices" part of Control Panel, there are "No Audio Devices," and all the volume controls are grayed out. 

The BIOS has on-board sound [Enabled]. 

The headphones work, I know this because I can go into the other half of my hard drive with Linux installed, and it works there. I have downloaded and installed all the correct Realtek drivers. 

PLEASE someone reply to this that has either fixed this problem before, or can tell me that I am missing one crucial step. 

P.S. If u need screen-shots of anything, let me know and I will throw them up, and I'm not sleeping until this is fixed so I will be watching 0_0


----------



## seriously (May 14, 2007)

have you just re-installed windows, or did it stop working out of the blue?


----------



## murderBOB (Dec 14, 2010)

Just re-installed it


----------



## seriously (May 14, 2007)

did you install motherboard drivers?


----------



## murderBOB (Dec 14, 2010)

Yessir


----------



## seriously (May 14, 2007)

try getting the latest audio driver from intel, or maybe even try realtek just in case.


----------



## murderBOB (Dec 14, 2010)

Already did, wish that was the problem.... would have been fixed days ago :/


----------



## murderBOB (Dec 14, 2010)

*Audio and Sound devices Grayed out, but Device manager says otherwise.*

I've posted this be4, like 3-4 hours ago, someone tried to help me, but we got nowhere. And sadly my post got buried.  But onto the task at hand.

I had this same problem when I first installed XP 32-bit. Now for the LIFE of me, I can't figure out what I did to fix the issue. My computer will not detect any sound devices, which leads to no sound as most of u may have guessed. The motherboard is an Intel D915GAG. With on-board sound from Realtek

The device itself is listed under the device manager as working fine. 
These are the devices in the Device Manager : 
"Audio Codecs" 
"Legacy Audio Drivers"
"Legacy Video Capture Devices" 
"Media Control Devices" 
"Realtek High Definition Audio" 
"Video Codecs" 
There are NO conflicts or unknown devices in the device manager. 

When I go under the "Sounds and Audio Devices" part of Control Panel, there are "No Audio Devices," and all the volume controls are grayed out. 

The BIOS has on-board sound [Enabled]. 

The headphones work, I know this because I can go into the other half of my hard drive with Linux installed, and it works there. I have downloaded and installed all the correct Realtek drivers. 

PLEASE someone reply to this that has either fixed this problem before, or can tell me that I am missing one crucial step. 

P.S. If u need screen-shots of anything, let me know and I will throw them up, and I'm not sleeping until this is fixed so I will be watching 0_0

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me, I'm about ready to rip my hair out.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Audio and Sound devices Grayed out, but Device manager says otherwise.*

In Control Panel, Admin Tools, Services, is Windows Audio set to Automatic and Started?


----------



## murderBOB (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Audio and Sound devices Grayed out, but Device manager says otherwise.*

It is set to Automatic, and says it is started.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Audio and Sound devices Grayed out, but Device manager says otherwise.*

See if *this* helps

You may need to uninstall the audio driver, Install the Microsoft UAA driver,

then install the Realtek audio driver.


----------



## murderBOB (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll give it a whirl, i let you know how it goes thnx for the reply btw.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is this the Audio driver you installed?

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=7525&lang=eng

All the drivers for this board can be found here:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...s&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+D915GAG
You may have to select the OS and then Drivers

Make sure the chipset is installed first.

What Service Pack is installed?

Bill


----------



## murderBOB (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes thats the driver that is installed.

Been there, done that.

Chipset was the VERY first thing i installed.

SP3


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Was SP3 part of the install or was it downloaded?

Is XP a legit version with key code and fully activated?

Bill


----------



## murderBOB (Dec 14, 2010)

SP3 was downloaded from Windows Update (I know, I know, I'm terrible )

Yes it is a legit version with the key code, and I have Windows Genuine to back that up.


----------



## murderBOB (Dec 14, 2010)

Just tried what makinu1der2 said to do. Still no sound


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry for the delay.

SP3 may be causing the issue. It contains a UAA driver that may not be compatible with your Audio card
Please remove SP3:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950249

Then go to the Device Manager under System Devices and remove the Microsoft UAA driver if listed

Then try to install the drivers I posted in post #13.


If it installs and you have the sound up and running you can then reinstall SP3.

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## Deafritz (Mar 26, 2011)

Old post is Old, but i had the exact same problem until 5 minutes ago.

The problem is that the driver that Intel and Creative give you is too new. They update you to Release 2.54 (or something). 

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...LTEK.EXE&lang=eng&Dwnldid=7525&ProductID=1672

this is Release 1.61. It's what our silly old windows xp systems want, and it works like a charm.

If you already solved it, cool. Someone will find this via Google and be grateful. If this solves your problem, happy to help


----------



## Vazdan64 (Nov 14, 2010)

Did you go into your BIOS and see if your'e audio device is even turned on?


----------

